# How do you take care of a daddy long legs?



## CrabbyMistress (Jul 29, 2009)

Okies:
I caught a daddy long legs today....how do i take care of it...i'm new to this stuff..


----------



## cacoseraph (Jul 29, 2009)

are you talking about the spiders that live in webs or the Opiliones that do not make webs to catch their food?


it makes a difference as the spiders are most likely carnivore obligates and the non-spiders are probably omnivores


----------



## CrabbyMistress (Jul 29, 2009)

cacoseraph said:


> are you talking about the spiders that live in webs or the Opiliones that do not make webs to catch their food?
> 
> 
> it makes a difference as the spiders are most likely carnivore obligates and the non-spiders are probably omnivores


Opiliones...:wall:


----------



## Malhavoc's (Jul 30, 2009)

CrabbyMistress said:


> Opiliones...:wall:




most require  aboreal area to climb. a decent source of moisture near by.. will eat dead and dying insects and I believe can be predatory on smaller juicy insects. also will accept rotting fruits. also are happily communal


----------



## CrabbyMistress (Jul 30, 2009)

Okayyy...cage is set up, and its really moving!!


----------



## werty211 (Aug 4, 2009)

CrabbyMistress said:


> Okayyy...cage is set up, and its really moving!!


Pictures?


----------



## CrabbyMistress (Aug 4, 2009)

*Aww....*

It died yesterday....i don't know why


----------



## buthus (Aug 5, 2009)

CrabbyMistress said:


> It died yesterday....i don't know why


they dont live long ...plus they be niche movers ...they need simple, but so darn complex perfection ..well..they search/move for it.   encloser sux for things like that.


----------

